# Jason Vale Juice Master



## Dr.Mad (May 24, 2013)

Hello guys what you think about living on pure natural freshly squezed juice? Drinking juice made from all different kind of fruit and veg including avocado and ofc nuts?


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Yeah your nick suits.

It's a mad idea.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

You mean like not eating food at all??


----------



## Jon.B (Mar 8, 2011)

Ill stick to meat


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Can you juice meat?


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I've lived off drugs and alcohol for long periods in Ibiza before so I suppose it's possible.


----------



## Dr.Mad (May 24, 2013)

You can blend cooked chicken breast with brocoli and some stock. Taking just liquid provide nutrition in most effective and quickest way. Very good for detox after steroids. Give yours digest system time to rest. Nuts, avocado have all essential amino. However you can Throw some bcaa pills in.


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Did you just answer your own question with a "No"?


----------



## Dr.Mad (May 24, 2013)

I have tested that diet on my self being my own subject i can assume That together with bcaa protection and doing just few cardio when living on a liquid food in first 3 days i Lost 3,5 kg (water etc) and every fallowing day 700 g of pure fat! Seems to be amazing but it really works 700 g per day without loosing muscle


----------



## Dr.Mad (May 24, 2013)

Anyone tried that before?


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

You mad


----------



## Dr.Mad (May 24, 2013)

It might sounds mad but as long it gives extremely good results in a short period of time without making harm to yours health Than who cares?


----------



## Dr.Mad (May 24, 2013)

Smitch said:


> I've lived off drugs and alcohol for long periods in Ibiza before so I suppose it's possible.


Its Not about starving yours body and making it sick is all about providing the best available nutrition in best possible absorbation way.


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

No, you really are mad...Dr. Mad


----------



## Jon.B (Mar 8, 2011)

Its like the links you see on facebook, lose fat and gain 10lbs lean muscle in 2 weeks lol. You will most likely lose weight due to calorie defecit


----------



## Dr.Mad (May 24, 2013)

Ok so if any Real expert is in this forum please answers on That topic and if you say its Not possible and its not gonna work say why. Because i dont know why people gonna say no if they will have in their body all the macro nutrition they need


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

But won't your body feel like you're starving and then whatever you lose short term you'll put back on and more when you start eating properly?



My juicer, gathering dust in the corner of my kitchen!


----------



## Dr.Mad (May 24, 2013)

Yes Jon.B you are right! You will loose fat and keep yours muscles and that gonna happen because you will eat lead calories. Loosing fat is about eating less calories. But not only about that, its require energy to burn fat so if you starv than yours body start to keep the fat yours metabolism is slowing down you traying to fight with survival will. On That diet yours body is Not starving at all because you are getting all the same nutrition the same value just in the liquid form. What is more effective and quicker to prepare. Because you Not gonna chew yours food it Not means yours body Not gonna have any


----------



## Dr.Mad (May 24, 2013)

Again i repeat you not even hungry on the liquid food because yours body is not starving you getting all the best nutrition inside so even if you gonna move back to normal food you Not gonna pick up weight quicker because you never starved yourself


----------



## Dr.Mad (May 24, 2013)

Why we like so much our protein shakes? Quick absorbation, easy to prepare, you can have it anywhere anytime. Same is with liquid food just That one is pure natural and much better for yours body


----------



## Foamy (Jul 2, 2010)

I'd hate to think what your sh1tter is like. Must be firing like a dysentry riddled donkey. :scared:


----------



## jason29 (Jul 30, 2012)

F**k that lol i enjoy ma food too much , even having a meal replacement shake for lunch feels weird to me :laugh:


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Dr.Mad said:


> I have tested that diet on my self being my own subject i can assume That together with bcaa protection and doing just few cardio when living on a liquid food in first 3 days i Lost 3,5 kg (water etc) *and every fallowing day 700 g of pure fat!* Seems to be amazing but it really works 700 g per day without loosing muscle


----------



## Dr.Mad (May 24, 2013)

I asked about thing if you say it Not gonna work say why proof that i tested That and it works


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Teeth and digestive enzymes work pretty well for most animals.


----------



## Dr.Mad (May 24, 2013)

Yes, but we are only animals on earth eating so many refined rubbish


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Dr.Mad said:


> Yes, but we are only animals on earth eating so many refined rubbish


 :death:


----------



## stoatman (Sep 13, 2012)

Do you sell juicers by any chance?


----------



## Dr.Mad (May 24, 2013)

No and I'm Not getting any royalties for That what i write i just were looking for opinion about that diet and what people think


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Dr.Mad said:


> You can blend cooked chicken breast with brocoli and some stock. Taking just liquid provide nutrition in most effective and quickest way. Very good for detox after steroids. Give yours digest system time to rest. Nuts, avocado have all essential amino. However you can Throw some bcaa pills in.


I think you'll find the digestive system is designed to work well enough that it won't need a rest from 'non-excessive' and vital nutrient consumption.



Dr.Mad said:


> I have tested that diet on my self being my own subject i can assume That together with bcaa protection and doing just few cardio when living on a liquid food in first 3 days i Lost 3,5 kg (water etc) and every fallowing day 700 g of pure fat! Seems to be amazing but it really works 700 g per day without loosing muscle


700g fat/day on a diet? So apx. 6300kcals, how big are you?


----------



## Dr.Mad (May 24, 2013)

Yes thats right but if you were taking steroids or have obesity you Not healthy so the body might need That extra brake Im Not saying you have to stay on the liquid food for live


----------



## Dr.Mad (May 24, 2013)

Started with weight 125 kg with 31 % BF atm 105 kg


----------

